# Que marca es mejor de transformador de audio valvular



## DannyR (Ago 23, 2014)

Estas son las dos marcas: Cob-Sil y Stilton; quizas alguien las conosca..Saludos!! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2014)

http://www.lundahl.se/


----------



## crimson (Ago 23, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Cob-Sil y Stilton; quizas alguien las conosca..



Sí, son marcas argentinas de hace más de 30 años. Depende para qué las quieras usar, si son para reemplazar algún amplificador valvular de combinado o la salida de un equipo de viola tipo "Decoud" va fenómeno; ahora si la idea es un equipo "High End" olvídalo...
Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 23, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Sí, son marcas argentinas de hace más de 30 años. Depende para qué las quieras usar, si son para reemplazar algún amplificador valvular de combinado o la salida de un equipo de viola tipo "Decoud" va fenómeno; ahora si la idea es un equipo "High End" olvídalo...
> Saludos C



Exacto!!! , como los fueron también los Ucoa,que eran bastante berretas, un poco mejores eran los Kinaudi y Okinawa, y muy buenos los Fremod que los fabricaba Leea.- ( hablamos de trafos fabricados en Argentina).-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DannyR (Ago 23, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Sí, son marcas argentinas de hace más de 30 años. Depende para qué las quieras usar, si son para reemplazar algún amplificador valvular de combinado o la salida de un equipo de viola tipo "Decoud" va fenómeno; ahora si la idea es un equipo "High End" olvídalo...



Pero que tienen estos trafos, son muy berretas?  pensaba en armar un ampli a valvulas que sea decente, quizas no va ser MUY BUENO, pero me conformo que por lo menos sea BUENO el sonido. Hablando de conbinados, un conbinado winco no tiene buen sonido? sera que con estos trafos que nombre anteriormente no podre cubrir todo el rango de frecuencias? yo solo quiero un buen ampli pequeño valvular para apreciar, tampoco pretendo un amplificador de gama alta japones  Saludos amigos!


----------



## crimson (Ago 24, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> ... quizas no va ser MUY BUENO,



y, no, muy bueno no va a ser, pero sí va a ser aceptable. La diferencia entre esos trafos de salida y unos buenos (incluso nacionales, había unos marca AUDEL, que eran excelentes), está en el material (los buenos tenían chapas de hierro silicio) y en la forma de bobinarlos. Los comunes (Stilton y Cob Sil, por ejemplo) son bobinados "a granel", como si fueran un transformador de alimentación, tenían un arrollado primario, luego "en sánguche" el secundario y luego el otro primario. Esto hacía que la relación de impedancias se adaptara bien,pero no la respuesta a frecuencias, básicamente en agudos porque había capacidades parásitas altas. Los transformadores "de verdad" tenían muchas capas de bobinados y se entrelazaban entre sí, el más famoso es el transformador Williamson:

http://ideas.home.xs4all.nl/amps/chapt7.html

pero así y todo vale la pena experimentar un valvular, horrible no va a sonar, _pero tampoco como un Scott o un Fisher..._
Saludos C


----------



## DannyR (Ago 24, 2014)

Bueno me conformo que sea aceptable  creo que va ser mejor un transformador de estos a que si improviso con uno de 6v  Saludos


----------



## chauupinela (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola, te paso unos que vi por Facebuk http://www.saintvith.com.ar, investiga x ahí.
Suerte
ernesto


----------

